# Need help finding good fursuit makers in the UK?



## Raccoon-Rocketeer (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm from the UK and I've already booked myself to ConFuzzled this May and so this will be my first time going to a convention. However I'm still in the process of trying to get my own partial suit and I really don't want to buy one from America as it would cost an entire fortune as not only do you have the cost to make it but the cost to send it from mail and the worse one being the international tax thing. So I want to get mine from the UK which would be best but I have absolutely have no clue where to find any, the website I have used to find some is this one. http://www.fursuit.co.uk/category.php?id=2

However there's not a lot here and the best one I found from http://www.bf-fursuits.com/ can't do it until June so I'm at a loss where to find any now. I sure would like helpful directions.


----------



## neweinstein (Feb 16, 2012)

I have the same problem (just that I am only looking for parts ... not a complete suit) ... a friend told me to ask Tamaskas ... I am now in contact and that looks quite promising

-> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/tamaskas/

Go and ask ... maybe they have the capacity to finish a full suit in time

EIN

PS: see you at CF


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 16, 2012)

You could always try a website like this, they have quite a bit of information:
http://forum.ukfur.org/topic/36290-the-new-and-improved-fursuit-builders-list/
http://forum.ukfur.org/forum/13-fursuiting/


----------



## tamaska (Feb 16, 2012)

Raccoon-Rocketeer said:


> Hi everyone, I'm from the UK and I've already booked myself to ConFuzzled this May and so this will be my first time going to a convention. However I'm still in the process of trying to get my own partial suit and I really don't want to buy one from America as it would cost an entire fortune as not only do you have the cost to make it but the cost to send it from mail and the worse one being the international tax thing. So I want to get mine from the UK which would be best but I have absolutely have no clue where to find any, the website I have used to find some is this one. http://www.fursuit.co.uk/category.php?id=2
> 
> However there's not a lot here and the best one I found from http://www.bf-fursuits.com/ can't do it until June so I'm at a loss where to find any now. I sure would like helpful directions.



hi yeah like *neweinstein* said we are open for orders for CF and EF but we only Do full fursuits / Tails / partial suits atm working on our new web site dam codeing for it takes soooo long gah lol be rdy start of march so we post it up with a new FA accout link aswell


----------



## Shirik (Feb 26, 2012)

You are cutting it rather fine to find a maker in time for May - I know a lot of us UK builders are booked/closed for May slots but try looking on http://www.fursuit.co.uk and see if any of the listed UK builders are open.


----------



## Boou (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/3523245/ 

i realize this is an old topic but hope this helps for some people


----------

